# Biosig 2009: Biometrie und Alltag



## Newsfeed (21 September 2009)

Mit der Einbettung biometrischer Daten in Ausweispapiere aller Art ist die Biometrie drauf und dran, eine alltäglich genutzte Technologie zu werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

